# Bray Wyatt's new look...



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

From tonight's new episode... 

http://i68.tinypic.com/2nbavps.jpg

http://i67.tinypic.com/2e33jlx.jpg



















easily the best episode yet. All of his puppets were shaking when he was set to reveal his new self. He is wearing a creepy mask, black leather jacket, black gloves, and striped pants. In the background video some children's toys and a rocking horse were shown and you could hear him say, "Let me in... let me in"

this has serious potential


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Just watched it again on Youtube... I think it's pure awesomeness.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If make him the new undertaker / kane type character, it would be amazing


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

This has just got amazing. However, do I trust WWE not to screw it up? I think we know the answer, sadly.

Literally the only reason to check the main roster product right now.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Well that looks horrifying.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like Slipknot...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if this was the planned progression all along or they abandoned the character due to advertiser pressure and just reverted to quick(and tired) horror gimmick.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

He'll still lose at ppv's :mj4 so really, who cares?


----------



## Mgene15 (Jan 27, 2018)

I like it. Only reason to watch RAW


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

So he's going to look like a Slipknot reject every week now? This is what it all came to? This is about as good as that Sister Abigail crap he was doing with Demon Balor.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Now WWE has got something to fuck up. Its been a while.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NotGuilty said:


> He'll still lose at ppv's :mj4 so really, who cares?


They think he can talk himself out of the grave. No one on this roster can.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He genuinely did not need this. His old character was perfect. All he had to do was not lose all the time and he would've been a hot character. He proved that every time he wasn't booked as a geek.

Why he has to be an evil clown, or Mr. Rogers, or a split personality of the two, or WHATEVER he is is beyond me. Vince screwed up a perfect character, he could've easily un-screwed it up. You don't have to reboot everything.

Either way, nothing will come of this. He'll never even make it on PPV with this gimmick, and he'll be losing on the undercard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I've always liked Bray and was very big on his Firefly Fun House. If the sole change in his presentation is he wearing a "scary" mask then it all feels like much ado about nothing. He can't wear that mask all the time. Makes him a bit cartoonish to me.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Dr. Jekyll and Mister Hyde would be brilliant


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sucks I missed this one. Gotta find a video on YouTube!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I just wanted his character to be a damn cult leader. Not straight-to-dvd level horror movie villain. Bray was at his best when he brain washed Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I think the clown mask is legit scary. I'm afraid of clowns, so it works on me. They finally managed to make me creeped out by Bray Wyatt :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What did he say at the end? I couldn’t understand him.


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

Can't decide if this is giving me Willow vibes or Black Reign vibes. 
Either way it's fascinating to see guys cut out the middle man and introduce their embarrassing TNA gimmick without even leaving WWE.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Just watched it, that was so freaking amazing. I hope Wwe doesn’t screw it up


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yo ! That was mad creepy


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Cue the bandwagon jumpers who are suddenly "on board" with Wyatt's persona.

I've dug this from day one because it was obvious what was gonna happen down the road. I wasn't wrong.

Well, I *was* wrong on my initial comparison. I said it was "Mr. Rogers meets Jack Torrance". Now it's more like Mr. Rogers meets the love child of Freddy Krueger and The Joker.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just watched the full skit on YouTube.....

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I expected the transition to be a little bit slower. Now he is back being 'evil' without even returning to the ring. Kinda dissapointed tbh


----------



## Bosco82 (Jan 31, 2012)

This new gimmick became really dumb really fast


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks like Psycho Clown from AAA.


----------



## The Frisky (Aug 23, 2016)

I think this is awesome. Better than his old character imo. His old character was stupid and all he did was ramble nonsense. It was hard to get into a fued with the old Bray Wyatt because of his rambling nonsense.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Instagram
vs
Reality...


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He genuinely did not need this. His old character was perfect. All he had to do was not lose all the time and he would've been a hot character. He proved that every time he wasn't booked as a geek.
> 
> Why he has to be an evil clown, or Mr. Rogers, or a split personality of the two, or WHATEVER he is is beyond me. Vince screwed up a perfect character, he could've easily un-screwed it up. You don't have to reboot everything.
> 
> Either way, nothing will come of this. He'll never even make it on PPV with this gimmick, and he'll be losing on the undercard.


Bray old gimmick was stale, it became useless, even the Bray biggest fan would get this.

I am not saying this will be good, it has potential but this type of chaeacter doesn't float in this era because PG, but HELL YEAH he needed a reboot


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm a fan.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Follow The Buzzards....no.

Let Him In...


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

That was...actually pretty hardcore. Please for once, WWE. Keep consistent with a damn story.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh this is kind of what I wanted with Balor. Full on Jekyll and Hyde, with two totally different persona.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I approve. But I have no faith in WWE right now to push the right guys like Wyatt and Zayn to where they should be..*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I like slipknot so I'm not too annoyed but for fuck sake just do something with him even if you job him just put him in the ring already these packages are just so grating


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

If WWE could be creative and have Nikki Cross's new found friendship with Alexa Bliss be nothing more than recruitment for Bray Wyatt. 

I would love a Charles Manson gimmick. Bray Wyatt first recruited Nikki Cross who became Sister Abigail. And now, Nikki is targeting Alexa Bliss. And the long character development would be Alexa Bliss and Nikki Corss both being under Bray Wyatt's cult. And they both only refer to themselves as Sister Abigail. And along the lines of Manson; have Bray Wyatt send his women out to attack random wreslters backstage as well as interrupt matches.

Edit: I just read this... Let me know if I went a little too far


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Could have potential, but this is WWE and we might as well expect the worst. So if they're not gonna give his new character a push and writing that makes sense then honestly IDGAF.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Could have potential, but this is WWE and we might as well expect the worst. So if they're not gonna give his new character a push and writing that makes sense then honestly IDGAF.


Yet we all still watch and we all still give him ratings.. even if poor ratings...

I actually dont watch raw live; I watch the stream after raw airs. Since Im on the westcoast and I have work in the morning.. I just fast forward through Raw in like 10 minutes... "Didn't miss anything, okay time for bed"


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm on board with this one.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Please don't screw it up WWE


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

it'll get really lame once he loses his debut match


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm not sure if this was the planned progression all along or they abandoned the character due to advertiser pressure and just reverted to quick(and tired) horror gimmick.


i think that’s pretty clear tbh. Trash overall imo


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Soul Rex said:


> Bray old gimmick was stale, it became useless, even the Bray biggest fan would get this.
> 
> I am not saying this will be good, it has potential but this type of chaeacter doesn't float in this era because PG, but HELL YEAH he needed a reboot


It got stale and useless because every time Bray was booked strong, he was shortly thereafter :buried whether it be by Juan Seenuh, Romun Reigns, Taker and Kane, whoever


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

I can't be the only one who hates the hillbilly trash aesthetic? Kane looked cool and sleek and instantly iconic. Memorable.

This looks try hard as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck and that makes it very lame. 

I feel like if you ask Bray what his favorite horror movie is he wouldn't say The Shining or Texas Chainsaw Massacre or The Thing, he'd say House of 1000 Corpses or the Rob Zombie Halloween remake.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Soul Rex said:


> Bray old gimmick was stale, it became useless, even the Bray biggest fan would get this.
> 
> I am not saying this will be good, it has potential but this type of chaeacter doesn't float in this era because PG, but HELL YEAH he needed a reboot


Who cares? Everyone is stale, everything is stale, there's no such thing as fresh. It's wrestling. Everything has been done.

His old gimmick worked. This new gimmick doesn't work. That's the end of it. This "uselessness" you talk about is solely on the fact that he never won any of his feuds. A fact that everyone will quickly realize when he loses his first feud with this gimmick and renders it DOA. There's no hope for this character because he's NOT A WINNER. A character MUST win to be taken seriously. It's an absolute must. ESPECIALLY when a character is based on fear. Losing sucks all the credibility out of them.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who cares? Everyone is stale, everything is stale, there's no such thing as fresh. It's wrestling. Everything has been done.
> 
> His old gimmick worked. This new gimmick doesn't work. That's the end of it. This "uselessness" you talk about is solely on the fact that he never won any of his feuds. A fact that everyone will quickly realize when he loses his first feud with this gimmick and renders it DOA. There's no hope for this character because he's NOT A WINNER. A character MUST win to be taken seriously. It's an absolute must. ESPECIALLY when a character is based on fear. Losing sucks all the credibility out of them.


I have bad news and worse news. According to a bray tweet in response to a Samoa Joe tweet bray seemed to indicate that he was chasing Joe's title. The worse news is that given bray won the WWE championship Joe's about to take another L


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good. He needs to lose that title.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

once a jobber always a jobber. another trash effort from a trash performer.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

Definetly a different look lets wait and see what comes of it. patience patience.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

What.......the.......fuck?

Please tell me he's not about to go Axel Mulligan on us again.


----------



## LVGout (Jan 25, 2016)

Is it Heel and hurt or heel or hurt? I like it. A real split personality unlike balor, he can straddle the line as a heel/baby depending on the character and feud. Can’t wait for his interactions with other wrestlers.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

That looks sick. He should wear that to the ring and take it off only for him to be smiling and waving to the crowd. I must say Bray has made me interested in him as a performer for the first time in his career with this firefly funhouse stuff. I thought it was going to be a weekly cringefest until seeing the segments for myself.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The fucking state of this :lol :lol


----------



## synavm (Jan 22, 2013)

Love it. Hope they back him. WWE in desperate need of a bit of character and intrigue.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Someone is bound to already said it, but I feel he has to go the original Mankind route. This character his inring and then the happy go lucky kids presenter post match and out of the ring. Two personas kind of like Abyss and Joseph Park, who funnily enough is on the backstage staff now. I was saying last week I thought this would need to get in the ring sooner before the buzz is killed, but with this twist coming I think they can still carry on. Rowan could be a bit peed off though, as remember when he was doing his own little horror vignettes with his sheep masks?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

What people are missing is the most important part...



Ramblin Rabbit Resurrected!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

pure degeneracy.

Only smarks would think this is cool, it looked like F grade horror to me.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

This is awesome! 

We have a roster full of vanilla midgets in black trunks who nobody (outside of Nxt Marks) give a damn about!

WWE give us some larger then life characters and story’s that will bring back old fans and casuals and the Nxt Marks shit on it.

Call him Rotunda and have him wear black trunks, so Nxt fan boys will blow their loads, further making it a niche product!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He genuinely did not need this. His old character was perfect. All he had to do was not lose all the time and he would've been a hot character. He proved that every time he wasn't booked as a geek.
> 
> Why he has to be an evil clown, or Mr. Rogers, or a split personality of the two, or WHATEVER he is is beyond me. Vince screwed up a perfect character, he could've easily un-screwed it up. You don't have to reboot everything.
> 
> Either way, nothing will come of this. He'll never even make it on PPV with this gimmick, and he'll be losing on the undercard.


WWE ruined Brays cult leader gimmick by making him all super natural. His old character was perfect in NxT and the early half of his main roster run, but WWE booked him into a rut, the crowd gave him boring chants and no one took his promos seriously anymore because the booking was never consistent with them. Bray was literally a laughing stock, 'The Eater of Pins' remember that? Bringing back cult Bray Wyatt would have resulted in the same.

And while I don;t trust WWE to do this gimmick any better, Bray needed this gimmick change, who knows maybe there's still a little bit of cultist Bray still in there, it sure seems it. I don;t think it's a massive drastic change.

I'm being optimistic I know, (which is foolish when involving WWE).


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> We have a roster full of vanilla midgets in black trunks who nobody (outside of Nxt Marks) give a damn about!
> 
> ...


Your username and content of post reeks of awesomeness.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> pure degeneracy.
> 
> Only smarks would think this is cool, it looked like F grade horror to me.


You're speaking as if F grade horror doesn't have more entertainment value than current WWE.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

DJ Punk said:


> You're speaking as if F grade horror doesn't have more entertainment value than current WWE.


It still entertains me, but for different reasons then it used to. Smackdown mainly entertains me, and I always catch 205 Live.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

So will this gimmick get some "Uso HEAT" or be thrown in a bin.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ellthom said:


> WWE ruined Brays cult leader gimmick by making him all super natural. His old character was perfect in NxT and the early half of his main roster run, but WWE booked him into a rut, the crowd gave him boring chants and no one took his promos seriously anymore because the booking was never consistent with them. Bray was literally a laughing stock, 'The Eater of Pins' remember that? Bringing back cult Bray Wyatt would have resulted in the same.
> 
> And while I don;t trust WWE to do this gimmick any better, Bray needed this gimmick change, who knows maybe there's still a little bit of cultist Bray still in there, it sure seems it. I don;t think it's a massive drastic change.
> 
> I'm being optimistic I know, (which is foolish when involving WWE).


No, he didn't need a gimmick change. He needed WINS. Anything that was ruined can be UN-ruined. Eater of pins? So have him win all the fucking time. Problem solved. What kind of absurdist philosophy is that? You made him a loser so now you have to change the gimmick? No, just make him dominant and people will shut up. Nobody's gonna call him the eater of pins if he comes back and kicks the world champions ass clean as a sheet and takes the belt like he should be doing, or even just beats some unimportant main eventers who aren't doing anything like Bryan. It's not the GIMMICK that's the problem, it's the BOOKING. Unless Vince McMahon whacked his head and thinks that Bray Wyatt is literally being performed by a different person, his booking is going to be exactly the same with this gimmick. That hasn't changed. Vince doesn't change his opinions on talent, you're always the same person to him.

This gimmick is fucking stupid and will doom him to the undercard. God damn, you talk about making him a laughing stock and needing a change, what's more of a laughing stock than having him dress up like Mr. Rogers and host a kids show? At least in the old gimmick, he got major feuds. He was the world champion. Do you think he's gonna be the world champion dressing up like Mr. Rogers? You can kiss all of that goodbye with this fairy tale horseshit mixed with Jekyll and Hyde or whatever crap he's doing. I still maintain he'll never make PPV with this gimmick. This will not be a priority for Vince at all, it's too dumb even for him.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Bray going for a cross between Slipnot and IT, wait a sec.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Until an actual Firefly, like Captain Spaulding shows up then this is a dud.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Bray can pull this character off absolutely fine - my problem is that it takes two to tango. Who the hell on that roster can put him and the character over properly? You wouldn't trust a single one of this vanilla roster only interested in suicide dives to interact with that character the way they need to, it's impossible. 

Great potential in the gimmick, but for me he's going to be let down by his opponents.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well they've captured my attention with Bray for the past month or so. It still leaves the question of how is this gonna play out with other wrestlers in front of a live crowd. There's some good storytelling to be done with him having dual personalities and you can do some long form storytelling. Either that or they'll overexpose the character like they do with everything else and kill him to death.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He genuinely did not need this. His old character was perfect. All he had to do was not lose all the time and he would've been a hot character. He proved that every time he wasn't booked as a geek.
> 
> Why he has to be an evil clown, or Mr. Rogers, or a split personality of the two, or WHATEVER he is is beyond me. Vince screwed up a perfect character, he could've easily un-screwed it up. You don't have to reboot everything.
> 
> Either way, nothing will come of this. He'll never even make it on PPV with this gimmick, and he'll be losing on the undercard.


Don't usually agree with this guy but I'm with him there. See, I love over the top gimmicks. From good old Kane, Undertaker and Goldust to Leo Kruger or the Bludgeon Brothers. And I'm been asking for more gimmicks for 8 years. 

But this Bray Wyatt is too much. He didn't need to be this kind of creepy clown. His NXT gimmick was just perfect. I think this new characters has 10% possibilities of coming down great and 90% of being a cheesy act that has been forgotten in less than a year.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This will all be a waste of time when the first thing that happens is Rollins calling him a fat Mr. Rogers and curbstomps that Slipknot mask right off his head.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

This is just something new to be fed to Roman........


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, he didn't need a gimmick change. He needed WINS. Anything that was ruined can be UN-ruined. Eater of pins? So have him win all the fucking time. Problem solved. What kind of absurdist philosophy is that? You made him a loser so now you have to change the gimmick? No, just make him dominant and people will shut up. Nobody's gonna call him the eater of pins if he comes back and kicks the world champions ass clean as a sheet and takes the belt like he should be doing, or even just beats some unimportant main eventers who aren't doing anything like Bryan. It's not the GIMMICK that's the problem, it's the BOOKING. Unless Vince McMahon whacked his head and thinks that Bray Wyatt is literally being performed by a different person, his booking is going to be exactly the same with this gimmick. That hasn't changed. Vince doesn't change his opinions on talent, you're always the same person to him.
> 
> This gimmick is fucking stupid and will doom him to the undercard. God damn, you talk about making him a laughing stock and needing a change, what's more of a laughing stock than having him dress up like Mr. Rogers and host a kids show? At least in the old gimmick, he got major feuds. He was the world champion. Do you think he's gonna be the world champion dressing up like Mr. Rogers? You can kiss all of that goodbye with this fairy tale horseshit mixed with Jekyll and Hyde or whatever crap he's doing. I still maintain he'll never make PPV with this gimmick. This will not be a priority for Vince at all, it's too dumb even for him.


The gimmick really isn't that far off from his old gimmick. You're acting like his gimmick is on the same tier and the Funkasaurus, its still got some cultist undertones it;s still in the same continuity as Brays previous character too. 

Its' like Undertaker transitioning into Ministry Taker. It's Bray Wyatt evolving and changing while still keeping some of the old Bray Wyatt. It;s not like the WWE/Bray didn't acknowledge that he never had the previous gimmick. So it opens up a possibility that he could return tot hat gimmick. It's character development, something this company has been guilty of lacking a lot of lately.

Bray Wyatt would never come back and just start 'picking up wins' in his old gimmick, because he's been there done that, it was very clear WWE were not into it or just 'didn't get it'. You honesty think Bray would return and start winning because you said so? You know he would come back and just lose again and again and again. He would be in the same position he was in. 

At least with his slight alteration WWE might be able to think differently and it keeps Wyatt from begin stale, which to be fair he was becoming, because of the fault of WWE. I certainly will miss the cult gimmick, I was a huge Wyatt fan, but WWE fucked him over and I just stopped caring, because WWE stopped caring. Now with the slight change to his gimmick it opens up new possibilities.

Now saying that do I think WWE will do him justice? Probably not he'll probably end up going the same way, but at least this new approach has got me into Bray again and I am in for the ride while it lasts.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I think it's dumb. They should have used makeup and not a mask. Use some creativaty. Make it look REAL!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> The gimmick really isn't that far off from his old gimmick. You're acting like his gimmick is on the same tier and the Funkasaurus, its still got some cultist undertones it;s still in the same continuity as Brays previous character too.


It might as well be, given how far this will get him. It's certainly the worst gimmick reboot that's ever been given to a former WWE Champion.



> Bray Wyatt would never come back and just start 'picking up wins' in his old gimmick, because he's been there done that, it was very clear WWE were not into it or just 'didn't get it'. You honesty think Bray would return and start winning because you said so? You know he would come back and just lose again and again and again. He would be in the same position he was in.


Did I think they would do that? No. Do I have to think they'll do something to demand it? No. I demand better. 

This gimmick will job just as hard as old Bray Wyatt did. Actually, HARDER. If Vince didn't get a simple, easy cult leader gimmick, no way in the darkest levels of hell is there the slightest snowballs chance he "gets" a fucking Mr. Rogers/evil clown split personality gimmick. 



ellthom said:


> At least with his slight alteration WWE might be able to think differently and it keeps Wyatt from begin stale, which to be fair he was becoming, because of the fault of WWE. I certainly will miss the cult gimmick, I was a huge Wyatt fan, but WWE fucked him over and I just stopped caring, because WWE stopped caring. Now with the slight change to his gimmick it opens up new possibilities.


Yeah, because of WWE, not because of him. I have to suffer with this piece of SHIT gimmick because of WWEs incompetance in ruining the perfect character for him. And you wonder why I'm mad and I hate this shit.

Even IF that's true.....it's 100% not, but even if it were, what's the point of him getting better booking if this gimmick sucks? I don't LIKE this new Bray Wyatt, so I'm not invested in what he's doing. I want the old god damn character that made me give a shit about his career. I don't care if he gets better booking now.


----------



## Hobogoblin (Apr 13, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This gimmick will job just as hard as old Bray Wyatt did. Actually, HARDER. If Vince didn't get a simple, easy cult leader gimmick, no way in the darkest levels of hell is there the slightest snowballs chance he "gets" a fucking Mr. Rogers/evil clown split personality gimmick.


It didn't make sense for Bray to have a cult leader gimmick since he no longer has a cult.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Then GIVE. HIM. A. CULT.

The most ridiculous argument in the world.

"Hey guys, the ring got destroyed."

"Shit. Well, I guess we can't have a wrestling promotion anymore since there's no ring."

"Ummm.....we can just make another one."

"Nah, fuck that, it's too much work."


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Yowie wowie


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Bray looking like the 10th member in Slipknot. Is he gonna wrestle in that mask?! I imagine it gets hot quickly performing in that mask.

If WWE ever does another horror movie Bray needs to be the star.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

45banshee said:


> Bray looking like the 10th member in Slipknot. Is he gonna wrestle in that mask?! I imagine it gets hot quickly performing in that mask.
> 
> If WWE ever does another horror movie Bray needs to be the star.


i wonder if before they put it on him, he tried to see how much mobility he'd have with it on.


I definitely think Nikki Cross is joining though. Her "you can talk to me Nikki" seemed VERY eerily similar to Brays "let me in"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult leader Bray wasn't even the best Bray.

White trash father murdering Bray was the best Bray. 

Can't fault the guy wanting to be some kind of serious fish in a sea of bland ones. It's a shame his booking has let him down.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Some good points that I agree with throughout. I’m one of Bray’s biggest supporters, and I loved his cult gimmick, but he did need to change it up some. 

Unfortunately creative fucked him with his continual losses in feuds, and being routinely made to look like an idiot- Bryan, Orton, etc. 

As someone else said, this isn’t as much a deviation from his old gimmick as much as it (should be) an evolution. Lack of success, or acknowledgement that he may be a false prophet has twisted him to the point to where he has split personalities or some of of psychological deformation. 

If WWE books it well, and actually allows him to get on a roll out of the gate, it can work. We know that’s not likely to happen, and he’ll probably be at the ATGBR next WM, but.... 

And, I like the idea of Nikki joining him and him actually building a new cult up. But, no, Sister Abigail should never take human form. They don’t have the creative ability to pull that off, as that basically backs them into a corner, and they don’t have anyone with the acting chops to even remotely pull that off.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He genuinely did not need this. His old character was perfect. All he had to do was not lose all the time and he would've been a hot character. He proved that every time he wasn't booked as a geek.
> 
> Why he has to be an evil clown, or Mr. Rogers, or a split personality of the two, or WHATEVER he is is beyond me. Vince screwed up a perfect character, he could've easily un-screwed it up. You don't have to reboot everything.
> 
> Either way, nothing will come of this. He'll never even make it on PPV with this gimmick, and he'll be losing on the undercard.


Next Universal Champion confirmed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

peowulf said:


> Next Universal Champion confirmed.


?


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

Ughhh, I was excited for this, only to have Bray Wyatt playing dress up in unflattering tights, Dean Ambrose’s leather jacket & a discounted Walmart Halloween mask...

Hope I’m wrong, but I can’t see this going too well, especially when he’s competing live in the ring...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nut Tree said:


> Yet we all still watch and we all still give him ratings.. even if poor ratings...
> 
> I actually dont watch raw live; I watch the stream after raw airs. Since Im on the westcoast and I have work in the morning.. I just fast forward through Raw in like 10 minutes... "Didn't miss anything, okay time for bed"


I don't watch either. Only Youtube highlights for me. I come on to these forums for all of the news stories and behind the scenes shit.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

All this would be for nothing if he's still booked as poorly as he previously was.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who cares? Everyone is stale, everything is stale, there's no such thing as fresh. It's wrestling. Everything has been done.
> 
> His old gimmick worked. This new gimmick doesn't work. That's the end of it. This "uselessness" you talk about is solely on the fact that he never won any of his feuds. A fact that everyone will quickly realize when he loses his first feud with this gimmick and renders it DOA. There's no hope for this character because he's NOT A WINNER. A character MUST win to be taken seriously. It's an absolute must. ESPECIALLY when a character is based on fear. Losing sucks all the credibility out of them.


Bray Wyatt winning matches would have helped him, but it won't have changed the fact that his character expired, there was a point where Bray needed to stop rambling nonsense, people was tired of that shit, he either had to become human or turn into real demon.

Bray character's time passed, how can you not see it? Do you really think Bray Wyatt talking about the DarKnEss That surRoUnds him And ThEA sPirIt oF SISTer AbiGaIll bullshit was a long life thing?

That's the type of character that get old pretty quick, they were forced to change him.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

If you think a gimmick like this can survive in a PG, make a wish, pro-feminism, cancer-fighting era, with a senile chairman calling all the shots, I strongly suggest you to not put your expectations high...


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

His old swamp cult leader persona was perfect. I'm not sure about this.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

they totally rushed this shit... should have milked it for the next say 3 months and then have the big reveal!


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I know I'm in the minority but I liked it. I'm sure WWE "creative" got the idea from Balor's demon personality, the question will be whether Bray will always be in this persona or if it's just a special use one. 

Hopefully it's an always on thing and since I think this whole thing has been crafted pretty well I'm going to expect that it's going to succeed.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He genuinely did not need this. His old character was perfect. All he had to do was not lose all the time and he would've been a hot character. He proved that every time he wasn't booked as a geek.
> 
> Why he has to be an evil clown, or Mr. Rogers, or a split personality of the two, or WHATEVER he is is beyond me. Vince screwed up a perfect character, he could've easily un-screwed it up. You don't have to reboot everything.
> 
> Either way, nothing will come of this. *He'll never even make it on PPV with this gimmick*, and he'll be losing on the undercard.


I doubt that.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

So Bray Wyatt is a clown.. What else is new?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks like a fat younger Vampiro from his WCW days. :welbeck I always knew this would be a failure! :loweringangle


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> We have a roster full of godly wrestlers in black trunks who nobody (outside of Nxt Marks) give a damn about!
> 
> ...


Don’t forget to shave his head and give him generic rock music as an entrance too.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

lol This is SO bad! Not digging it at all.


----------



## Proper225 (Mar 26, 2019)

I've never been a fan of his but i'm digging this new direction. just keep doing these promos, change the location next maybe to keep things intriguing


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I liked this.


On a tangential note, it's funny hearing a bunch of people who watch WWE weekly argue about the artistic efficacy of this gimmick. Me, well, I'd watch the dude with a paper bag over his head if he's booked well.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Look, people will eat up the horror shit. It's a given. Horror characters (Mankind, Undertaker, Kane) have big upside if booked strong. Horror is also having a moment in the zeitgeist right now (more than usual), the vibe and aesthetics are really resonating


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't understand why they didn't have him doing his Firefly Funhouse gimmick for a while before revealing this side of him. He didn't even have a single match before this. They could have done a great slow transition. He could have pulled it off if they let him run with it. He's proven himself numerous times. Also, the switch from old Bray to Firefly Funhouse Bray should have happened after Matt Hardy threw him into the lake of reincarnation.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Finally the cringe Fun house actually led to something interesting, Make him more of a sadist at least more despicable than before.


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Then GIVE. HIM. A. CULT.
> 
> The most ridiculous argument in the world.
> 
> ...


Or instead of giving him a cult which will be the same old shit again they can... you know ... repackage him?

His old gimmick SUCKED and didn’t work AT all.

For one- the way he looked did not work for what he was trying to be- “The Face of fear” , “The eater of worlds”.

Problem was he didnt look remotely scary and his opponents trying to look like they are scared made them look like idiots- the same way they look stupid if they try act scared from Demon Balor.

Old Bray was a poor man Taker as he had neither the physical presence nor the creepy voice to pull this off.

This new gimmick is a different story- for one he actually Does look creepy- like someone you would shit your pants if he ambushes you in a dark street. The Leather jacket, the creepy mask - makes him look like Jason Vorhes to me at least.

Put the old Bray vs someone like Randy Orton and he just looked like a far hipster . Put his new look vs Orton and now he actually LOOKS like a threat . 

I can buy this new look as a thread even vs someone like the Undertaker . And with the mask when he does his spider walk comeback it will look like a total psychopath which he needs if he wants to be “the face of fear “

Also how can you say that the new look doesn’t work while the old one did when you haven’t even seen it in ring action yet?

I guarantee that the new gimmick will make them book him stronger because he actually Looks more dangerous .


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

They MUST push this hard. Badass, horrific heel gimmick that runs through talent with swift brutality. I want to see the guy one of the most feared in the company and wrestlers SELLING IT as terrifying. I am talking running for the hills when he turns up unexpectedly. Really ham up the danger and the menace. This could, if done right, be iconic. Imagine a long run of brutal wins leading to a head on collision with Lesnar or Joe. He would soon turn face ORGANICALLY and sell shit loads of merch. But they must play it safe. No stupid gimmick matches. No 50/50 win/loss booking. He has all the ability just needs someone to light the torch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

victorvnv said:


> Or instead of giving him a cult which will be the same old shit again they can... you know ... repackage him?


Or, they can just make a gimmick that used to work, work again, because it was perfect and didn't need to be changed, instead of repackaging him as a schizophrenic retard who plays with puppets. 



> His old gimmick SUCKED and didn’t work AT all.


Completely disagree.



> For one- the way he looked did not work for what he was trying to be- “The Face of fear” , “The eater of worlds”.


Completely disagree.



> Problem was he didnt look remotely scary and his opponents trying to look like they are scared made them look like idiots- the same way they look stupid if they try act scared from Demon Balor.


Completely disagree.



> Old Bray was a poor man Taker as he had neither the physical presence nor the creepy voice to pull this off.


He was nothing like Undertaker. I don't know what the fuck you watched. He was a WWE version of Charles Manson mixed with Robert De Niros Max Cady from Cape Fear. 



> This new gimmick is a different story- for one he actually Does look creepy- like someone you would shit your pants if he ambushes you in a dark street. The Leather jacket, the creepy mask - makes him look like Jason Vorhes to me at least.
> 
> Put the old Bray vs someone like Randy Orton and he just looked like a far hipster . Put his new look vs Orton and now he actually LOOKS like a threat.
> 
> I can buy this new look as a thread even vs someone like the Undertaker . And with the mask when he does his spider walk comeback it will look like a total psychopath which he needs if he wants to be “the face of fear “


I don't see how this looks more scary, I really don't, but whatever. That's your opinion. That doesn't change the fact that even if this look is scarier, I can't take a guy seriously who wears a goofy red sweater and plays with puppets. I'm sorry. I can't. I don't care if he's Leatherface. Would people have taken Darth Vader seriously if he played with puppets? Of course not. 



> Also how can you say that the new look doesn’t work while the old one did when you haven’t even seen it in ring action yet?


I have eyes?



> I guarantee that the new gimmick will make them book him stronger because he actually Looks more dangerous.


And I guarantee it won't. In fact, I guarantee he'll be booked even worse. I guess we'll see who's right. For his sake, I hope you're right, but I don't even care if I'm right, because this isn't the version of Bray Wyatt I want to see be successful, I want the good version.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I loved his old persona, but it was killed by booking.

I like this one a lot too, but I wonder if there is any chance he'll get better booking this time around. I don't see any reason to think that things will be different sadly.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128385239112245248


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> victorvnv said:
> 
> 
> > Or instead of giving him a cult which will be the same old shit again they can... you know ... repackage him?
> ...


I think you purposely act like you don’t understand the gimmick. He doesn’t play with puppets- the puppets are possessed and have life on their own much like Chucky . Do you see Bray being the one to control them? No! 

It’s more like all things that happen in that house are inside Brays head where he thinks that he is all good now.

I am guessing it’s inspired by the Broken world of Matt hardy where his Vanguard 1 drone had AI.

Well to each their own but to me Wyatt’s new character is inspired by horror movies serial killer and when you combine the new look with his kayfabe power to teleport behind his victims and you are getting a dangerous character that people can actually buy when he fights the likes of Roman Reigns , Drew McIntyre, hell even Brock Lesnar .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

victorvnv said:


> I think you purposely act like you don’t understand the gimmick. He doesn’t play with puppets- the puppets are possessed and have life on their own much like Chucky . Do you see Bray being the one to control them? No!
> 
> It’s more like all things that happen in that house are inside Brays head where he thinks that he is all good now.
> 
> I am guessing it’s inspired by the Broken world of Matt hardy where his Vanguard 1 drone had AI.


Oh, because that makes it SO much less ridiculous. The puppets are possessed.....like Chucky. :lol Holy jumping fucking dog shit nuggets. This is an idea I'm intended to treat seriously.






I'm using "playing with puppets" as a pejorative. I'm not paying attention to whether he ever touched them or not, that isn't the point. The point is to express the stupidity of it.



> Well to each their own but to me Wyatt’s new character is inspired by horror movies serial killer and when you combine the new look with his kayfabe power to teleport behind his victims and you are getting a dangerous character that people can actually buy when he fights the likes of Roman Reigns , Drew McIntyre, hell even Brock Lesnar .


Well, I hate horror movies. I also hate childrens shows. It's a stupid, absurd, UNNECESSARY gimmick.

Nobody can buy a notorious jobber facing Brock Lesnar and take it seriously because he lost a bit of weight and put on a clown mask, let alone after he's been playing with puppets. :lmao Give me a break.

He's not gonna be wrestling Brock Lesnar regardless because he can't, since this gimmick is not going to see PPV.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Now all they need is Kizarny, Doink and Bozo and they can form a clown stable.

That mask looks ridiculously bad and I guarantee this gimmick completely flops and Bray never recovers from it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> I don't understand why they didn't have him doing his Firefly Funhouse gimmick for a while before revealing this side of him. He didn't even have a single match before this. They could have done a great slow transition. He could have pulled it off if they let him run with it. He's proven himself numerous times. Also, the switch from old Bray to Firefly Funhouse Bray should have happened after Matt Hardy threw him into the lake of reincarnation.


They could have definitely milked the reveal for months of they tried having him be a psuedo babyface who's on the verge of a full mental breakdown and snapping by having this nightmarish persona. WWE cant help but to blow their load on anything with promise.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Is he a face or heel?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Thought it was going yo be a car wreck but it's growing on me. Good to see something new. His old one was done to death.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks fucking badass!! Hope WWE don’t mess this up.


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

As someone who honest to God really got into these weekly segments (about the only thing I bother checking on Youtube regarding current day WWE), I don't agree with the decision to reveal Bray's new "side" of himself this early on after only 3 weekly segments of the "Firefly Funhouse". It feels rushed and I would have preferred seeing Bray become more unhinged and psychotic as the weeks go on, eventually culminating in him showcasing this new persona as he's on the very edges of his remaining sanity. 

As to the new look itself...I hate to say it but it's honestly quite disappointing. The dread-locks are okay, but the black leather jacket, cheesy, evil clown mask, and weird, unfitting pants make the whole thing seem too cartoony for it to be intimidating. I was honestly more disturbed by him slicing apart life-sized cutouts of himself with a real-life chainsaw, painting pictures of his own compound burning to ashes, and talking about self-expression being all well and good, even if it means ripping someone or something else to shreds. This new look has too much going into it to make it seem as intimidating as possible, but it ends up looking silly and carnival like instead. Bray's segments thus far were creepy because of their subtlety, this on the other hand goes WAAAAY overboard on trying to sell the "new" Bray Wyatt as a threat, a *true* monster.

In the end, I don't know what the end game is with this new character, and quite honestly I'm not sure I even care at this point. This new gimmick had the potential to ressurect Bray's career from the very ashes of his own compound, but instead WWE decides to go the campy route and as per the norm, blew their own damn loads waaaay too soon for comfort, bleh.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

And breath lol. I'm sure we are all just relieved that Rambling Rabbit is OK! Was shocked when Mercy the Buzzard eat him.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I loved his old persona, but it was killed by booking.
> 
> I like this one a lot too, but I wonder if there is any chance he'll get better booking this time around. I don't see any reason to think that things will be different sadly.


This is my view. OG Bray Wyatt with the fedora and rocking chair was one of the best gimmicks ever. Certainly the best since the late 90s. He was evil but more importantly he was human. He was funny and charming but would rip your head off without breaking his smile. Eventually (and inevitably) booking shat all over it along with some appalling creative ideas - the prime one breaking up the Wyatt Family in the first place. Then it went on to that hideous supernatural shite. House of Horrors. More like House of Horseshit.

I do like the look of this new direction. Always have the nagging doubt it will go nowhere though with Vince McMoleman at the controls. He's the blockade that Bray will be very lucky to evade. Still...I'll watch everything the guy does.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Kind of agree but definitely wasn't one of the best gimmicks ever. A cool ring walk but the hour long Rambling monologues eventually just bored everyone to tears. Combined with limited in ring ability. He was certainly going nowhere after being buried by matt Hardy so this seems like a change of the better so far.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Looks like Slipknot...


It's like IT meets Slipknot


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Tom Savini created that mask!!! Badass!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Look I have little faith that WWE will do right by this once Bray is back in the ring in front of live crowds.

But damn, after months away and 4 weeks or so of these vignettes, they've rebuilt him. There is more buzz around him now then there has been in years. And it could all go up in smoke if he just starts eating pins after awhile.

But while I say that, I just hope they do something with all of these things they and Bray have created. Maybe this new look for Bray will be his "Demon" like it is to Finn that he brings out on special occasions. Maybe it's Jekyll and Hyde kind of thing where he can super peaceful one week and super evil the next. I don't know, just do something.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

It's good but vader had the best ever mask it had steam coming out of it and everything!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Don't put him up against roman to get buried any time soon.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hilariously bad. He'll be back to the same rambling dumb promos in a month. And then jobbing out to actual talent. (hopefully)


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

White Glove Test said:


> Tom Savini created that mask!!! Badass!!


Hell yea, that guy is a legend. I have a huge horror collection in my game room and am lucky enough to own some of his work.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Well, I think the clown mask is legit scary. I'm afraid of clowns, so it works on me. They finally managed to make me creeped out by Bray Wyatt :lol


Why would you be afraid of clowns? You're a grown woman. 

Sorry I've never got the "fear of clowns" that so many people claim to have. It seems to be trendy like being gluten free lol


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

When did Slipknot and BeetleJuice merge with Penguin and Joker?


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

So his new gimmick is to dress like Alexander Wolfe?

The plot thins


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Why would you be afraid of clowns? You're a grown woman.
> 
> Sorry I've never got the "fear of clowns" that so many people claim to have. It seems to be trendy like being gluten free lol


It's a phobia, I can't explain why I'm scared of them :shrug They've creeped me out since I was a kid, so I'm not saying that to be "trendy".

And just cos I'm a grown woman means I can't be scared of things? So you're not scared of anything at all then?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> It's a phobia, I can't explain why I'm scared of them :shrug They've creeped me out since I was a kid, so I'm not saying that to be "trendy".
> 
> And just cos I'm a grown woman means I can't be scared of things? So you're not scared of anything at all then?


Have you seen the movie _It_?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Have you seen the movie _It_?


Nooooooo :lol That's one movie you wouldn't catch me dead seeing lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> Nooooooo :lol That's one movie you wouldn't catch me dead seeing lol.


:lol You might want to avoid American Horror Story Season 4 because a killer clown plays a major part in it.

And, fear of clowns is a valid phobia. I think it's called Coulrophobia and it's no laughing matter.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> It's a phobia, I can't explain why I'm scared of them :shrug They've creeped me out since I was a kid, so I'm not saying that to be "trendy".
> 
> And just cos I'm a grown woman means I can't be scared of things? So you're not scared of anything at all then?


No I'm not scared of anything irrationally anymore. I used to be scared of potatoes when I was a very young boy though haha


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Buster Cannon said:


> So he's going to look like a Slipknot reject every week now? This is what it all came to? This is about as good as that Sister Abigail crap he was doing with Demon Balor.


Always somebody. Wait until it actually gets botched, you miserable dweeb. It is definitely the only good spot on an otherwise abysmal product, so let's just have some faith. Okay, chief?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Said it loads of times but horror characters just don't work or cant work in modern day WWE because it's too glitzy, too colourful and HD.

A few decades back, perfect. All abit smokey, all abit grainy and less HD. Just go and watch a Kane entrance from the late 90s and then go and look at one in modern day. Same with Taker, he just looks dated and abit like a geek and he's got near on 3 decades of history behind him.

Will look good in backstage segments and vignettes though, you can film it differently etc but live? Meh. It'll be too sharp. Too finely tuned etc and it just looks out of place.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Why would you be afraid of clowns? You're a grown woman.
> 
> Sorry I've never got the "fear of clowns" that so many people claim to have. It seems to be trendy like being gluten free lol


I know a grown woman scared of all birds some people just have irrational fears that seem stupid to people without them (why clowns is such a major one though I don't know they do look kind of creepy to be fair though I've never been scared of them myself)

In terms of this topic I'm a bit disappointed they're already making him look evil again. They weren't in the slightest subtle about there being something not quite right with him but at the very least keep it going past 4 weeks. The look itself though I admit I dig it but I've always been someone who liked a bit of camp in my wrestling so might not be the best judge :lol.


----------



## Umar2 (Jun 24, 2017)

Horror/violence gimmicks = views. Its guaranteed. Braun Strowman was bringing the views with his violence gimmick, and this one video of Bray Wyatt's new persona got double the views of anything else. 

Don't know why WWE doesn't seem to realise this by now. One of the reasons GOT is so popular as a show is the idea that bad guys can win, the violence/horror of it. If WWE wants ratings, it has to go in that direction.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Krokro said:


> Always somebody. Wait until it actually gets botched, you miserable dweeb. It is definitely the only good spot on an otherwise abysmal product, so let's just have some faith. Okay, chief?


"Miserable dweeb" haha! Children...

You thought that was good? Would you show that to your casual friends? I was with some Monday night and we all rolled our eyes. But we run in different circles,I'm certain. 

Don't let me ruin your fun! You can go watch wowie zowie man as many times as you want,ok?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Why would you be afraid of clowns? You're a grown woman.
> 
> Sorry I've never got the "fear of clowns" that so many people claim to have. It seems to be trendy like being gluten free lol


Yes, nothing trendier than admitting fear and weakness.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I will jerk off anything Tom Savini does. So sign me up.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It's cool.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Strike Force said:


> Yes, nothing trendier than admitting fear and weakness.


What?


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Buster Cannon said:


> "Miserable dweeb" haha! Children...
> 
> You thought that was good? Would you show that to your casual friends? I was with some Monday night and we all rolled our eyes. But we run in different circles,I'm certain.
> 
> Don't let me ruin your fun! You can go watch wowie zowie man as many times as you want,ok?


Okay, thank you for understanding! I was going to retort, but I genuinely enjoyed your usage of "different circles" to describe a bunch of guys watching Monday Night Raw. Fascinating stuff. Enjoy the rest of your week. Tell your circles I said hi!


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Krokro said:


> Okay, thank you for understanding! I was going to retort, but I genuinely enjoyed your usage of "different circles" to describe a bunch of guys watching Monday Night Raw. Fascinating stuff. Enjoy the rest of your week. Tell your circles I said hi!


I don't know if they'll watch more with me for much longer. They gave me shit because I remembered that Ramblin Rabbit didn't die as he was there this week. I rather watch it with a fan like you,Krokro. We may disagree on Bray Wyatt,but at least we're fans.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mox Girl said:


> Nooooooo :lol That's one movie you wouldn't catch me dead seeing lol.


I'm watching it (over the course of several days) and am a little over half way through it, and it's really not scary at all, honestly. It's no more extreme than Stranger Things is.

That said, it's also not that good.....but not that good by horror movie standards pretty much makes it a masterpiece.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Said it loads of times but horror characters just don't work or cant work in modern day WWE because it's too glitzy, too colourful and HD.
> 
> A few decades back, perfect. All abit smokey, all abit grainy and less HD. Just go and watch a Kane entrance from the late 90s and then go and look at one in modern day. Same with Taker, he just looks dated and abit like a geek and he's got near on 3 decades of history behind him.
> 
> Will look good in backstage segments and vignettes though, you can film it differently etc but live? Meh. It'll be too sharp. Too finely tuned etc and it just looks out of place.


This.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Gn1212 said:


> This.


Yeah Kane did not work in WWE lol All I know is Vince is behind this gimmick.....if he gets wins it will work. 

I am hopeful but skeptical at the same time.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Buster Cannon said:


> I don't know if they'll watch more with me for much longer. They gave me shit because I remembered that Ramblin Rabbit didn't die as he was there this week. I rather watch it with a fan like you,Krokro. We may disagree on Bray Wyatt,but at least we're fans.


But, Buster Cannon, I do not watch RAW nor SmackDown. In fact, I've only seen Wyatt's promos largely because of this forum. Otherwise, I'm sorry, because I am sure we'd both thoroughly enjoy the content if we viewed it together. Perhaps in another life. Cheers!


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Greenlawler said:


> Yeah Kane did not work in WWE lol All I know is Vince is behind this gimmick.....if he gets wins it will work.
> 
> I am hopeful but skeptical at the same time.


Different eras tho. You need to set the right environment to portray such characters. Lighting, sound, style, etc. 
Granted, Bray made his old gimmick work in this era but now he's taking a step further. It could either come off really well(if they set it up well and adjust their setting for him) or he will look like another corny character.
Lucha Underground the best example to make such characters feel natural as of late and suspend your disbelief for the odd 40-50 minutes.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

I think they are gonna book this like Corporate/Demon Kane, with Bray playing both characters and never actually "transforming" in front of a crowd.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Concept always looks better than reality, huh?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

https://twitter.com/WWEBrayWyatt/status/1128305261507174401


I hope he's not going straight for Roman or Rollins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> I've always liked Bray and was very big on his Firefly Fun House. If the sole change in his presentation is he wearing a "scary" mask then it all feels like much ado about nothing. He can't wear that mask all the time. Makes him a bit cartoonish to me.


Do it like the Balor gimmick he only uses it for big matches.

The set up could be demon vs demon at Summer Slam for the IC title with Bray going over.


----------



## cmwuscfan (May 16, 2019)

This really makes me want to watch WWE again. I can't wait until he has his first match with this character. Image him facing Fin Balor again with this gimmick.

lol I just posted the same thing and then I saw your post.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

michael_3165 said:


> They MUST push this hard. Badass, horrific heel gimmick that runs through talent with swift brutality. I want to see the guy one of the most feared in the company and wrestlers SELLING IT as terrifying. I am talking running for the hills when he turns up unexpectedly. Really ham up the danger and the menace. This could, if done right, be iconic. Imagine a long run of brutal wins leading to a head on collision with Lesnar or Joe. He would soon turn face ORGANICALLY and sell shit loads of merch. But they must play it safe. No stupid gimmick matches. No 50/50 win/loss booking. He has all the ability just needs someone to light the torch.


Agreed - he needs to be booked similar to how Mankind was booked when he first arrived.


----------



## Umar2 (Jun 24, 2017)

Erik. said:


> Concept always looks better than reality, huh?


In this case i'd say reality works better. Concept looks too typical/comedy to work, the real one is looking downright creepy.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Cool.

I wonder who WWE will have him job to first.

:mj2


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Triggered mom... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128732827372142598


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fearless Viper said:


> Triggered mom...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128732827372142598



The correct reply to this is hopefully every damn one of them got terrified. It's been a long time since any character has truly made anyones skin crawl or been crazy enough to mess with people like takers or mankinds sick twisted things they did.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fearless Viper said:


> Triggered mom...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128732827372142598


The fucking state of it 

:lol


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Fearless Viper said:


> Triggered mom...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128732827372142598


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I honestly thought this was cool as shit. It's one of the better things I've seen WWE done in a while. Bray is really good when he has the right material, and he's looking healthier as well.

Sadly, I'm cautious because WWE fuck things up a lot, but Bray had tons of potential and hopefully he gets a better run of things


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

In the end, it won't matter. Nothing about Bray ever matters because at best he wins matches for awhile only to eventually start jobbing to Vince's favorites again. Worst case, he jobs right away.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> If make him the new undertaker / kane type character, it would be amazing


Please no supernatural crap. Just make him mentally ill/psychotic.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

He seems to go through a lot of changes, but it doesn't seem to be for the right reasons (ie. having multiple gimmicks like Mick Foley because they actually worked & the fans loved them).


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

People need to keep an open mind. They've dashed Wyatt on the rocks repeatedly, but I personally find this to be an intriguing, logical character evolution, and I refuse to get upset about something that hasn't happened yet and isn't necessarily inevitable.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm sure it's been said, but I think Bray's mask is reminiscent of Joker's sadistic look in Death of the Family.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

If they do a Firefly funhouse stable don't know who they put with it
maybe
Babatunde,Samuel shaw or Dan Mathra


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> I've always liked Bray and was very big on his Firefly Fun House. If the sole change in his presentation is he wearing a "scary" mask then it all feels like much ado about nothing. He can't wear that mask all the time. Makes him a bit cartoonish to me.


I still like it, but would have been better if the kept it psychological. A Jekyll and Hyde thing could work too


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

anything would have been an improvement over his old look.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> I still like it, but would have been better if the kept it psychological. A Jekyll and Hyde thing could work too


Kinda like Abyss/Joseph Parks in TNA? coincidentally, Christopher Parks now works as a producer in WWE...
But I have zero faith in Bray´s ability to make it work, nor in WWE to actually make it entertaining.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I'm sure it's been said, but I think Bray's mask is reminiscent of Joker's sadistic look in Death of the Family.


Which is a shame, because it's Jokers worst look ever. Try hard edge lord bullshit for 14 year olds.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MontyCora said:


> Which is a shame, because it's Jokers worst look ever. Try hard edge lord bullshit for 14 year olds.


You obviously didn't see the Suicide Squad movie.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

One thing I've wondered about is if they change his music. You would think they would have to since that music was a big part of the original Bray Wyatt character, and they've pretty much killed that old character. Not abandon it, they reference it all the time, but a lot of the Firefly Fun House has been making fun of his old gimmick.

I'm putting more thought into this than they will in the long run probably, but I would make him have 2 themes. 1 for Mr. Rogers Bray and 1 for Dark Bray.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

I try to not get excited because as the past has shown us, if he gets any traction they will shut his gimmick down and turn it into a joke or him into a joke. So much potential though.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

MontyCora said:


> Which is a shame, because it's Jokers worst look ever. Try hard edge lord bullshit for 14 year olds.


Difference is, Bray seems to be wearing "someone else's" skin


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Literally the only reason why I want to watch RAW tomorrow.

Great stuff.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

i like it but he really needs to stop with that yowie wowie shit, 99% sure that came from the old man, Bray needs to tell him to fuck off


----------



## LT1981 (May 19, 2019)

love to see Bray come back and crush Rollins and win the title.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I still think it was Bray who hung Sami up


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah I thought that too, I assume we’ll see someone get similar treatment tonight.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Several yowie wowie chants tonight at big spots. Can see this going somewhere.


----------



## Captain Crosscheck (Jul 7, 2014)

After tonights Firefly Fun House, with obvious subliminal messages and no Bray content, either Vince took over or Firefly Fun House is done. I wanted it to last until Summerslam, but Bray may show uo in ring next week. It's unfortunate that Vince has creative ADHD.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Captain Crosscheck said:


> After tonights Firefly Fun House, with obvious subliminal messages and no Bray content, either Vince took over or Firefly Fun House is done. I wanted it to last until Summerslam, but Bray may show uo in ring next week. It's unfortunate that Vince has creative ADHD.


I assume it was pieced together due to the birth of Brays child and him probably not being available.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah Bray wasn’t available I’m guessing, hence why they just recycled footage. Hopefully there’s more next week.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Well I fucking love this, and it works in large part because Bray is the best talker they've had since probably the likes of CM Punk and Jericho. His acting is brilliant. He's so good as the Mr Rogers clone. I only just watched them all now.

The opposites they're working with are great - the dark underbelly beneath the bright and happy exterior provides lots of avenues to go down. I really liked both looks to be honest.

What they need to do is build him up slowly like a Sting-Crow 97 thing. Keep it minimal. We get more vignettes each week. Then, what you do is progress into videos using that 'found footage' shaky cam style. It's Bray behind the camera this time narrating, creeping around maybe even outside the damn arena, claiming he's almost ready to come home or something like that. He turns the cam on to himself to reveal the nice guy Bray scowling.

Then he shows up maybe backstage just at a glimpse, behind someone else's promo, just quickly, and also maybe leaves weird things around. People turn up beaten up with a freaky mark on them. Week after week it escalates. Keep him out of the ring as long as they you can and let the slow burn happen.

By the time you get closer to an actual ring debut, you don't start with an actual match - the lights go out, he turns up in the ring and beats the living crap out of whoever then disappears. 

Damn I should be a booker.

The best they can do is produce the character unlike the norm in every way.

I can't believe in the arena they don't turn all the lights off when they play them but anyway.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Nowhere near the best talker at all nothing like jericho rock level. Long Rambling dull promos every week that the fans switch off from. He had a good ring entrance is the most positive thing I can think of. Limited in the ring. Hence he has gone nowhere really since he debuted. I must say I have quite liked what iv seen of this recent gimmick though. Please don't go back to the 10 minute monologues.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Coyotex said:


> i like it but he really needs to stop with that yowie wowie shit, 99% sure that came from the old man, Bray needs to tell him to fuck off


Well apparently a lot of this is Bray's brain child. And even if "Yowie Wowie" was a Vince idea, it's something fans were chanting in the main event of MITB where Bray wasn't even involved. So like it or not, it's working.



Erik. said:


> I assume it was pieced together due to the birth of Brays child and him probably not being available.


I hope so. For 4 weeks in a row they had 4 weeks of fresh, new content with these Funhouse videos and with how quickly this company gets bored, a video like the one we saw on Monday can be worrisome, even if it was well done.



yeahbaby! said:


> Well I fucking love this, and it works in large part because Bray is the best talker they've had since probably the likes of CM Punk and Jericho. His acting is brilliant. He's so good as the Mr Rogers clone. I only just watched them all now.
> 
> The opposites they're working with are great - the dark underbelly beneath the bright and happy exterior provides lots of avenues to go down. I really liked both looks to be honest.
> 
> ...


The Sting 97 route isn't a bad way to go. Even if WWE book this well, which is unlikely but still,the gimmick will lose some of it's luster when Bray is back in the ring. Whether backstage, outside the arena, or in the crowd, tease Bray as much as possible and build the mystique around him, and only have him wrestle a true match when you have a big name lined up for him.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> The Sting 97 route isn't a bad way to go. Even if WWE book this well, which is unlikely but still,the gimmick will lose some of it's luster when Bray is back in the ring. Whether backstage, outside the arena, or in the crowd, tease Bray as much as possible and build the mystique around him, and only have him wrestle a true match when you have a big name lined up for him.


Werd. This needs to be a slow burn of all slow burns. If they keep on leaving little tidbits here and there that ramp up in intensity, my money is the angle will get bigger and bigger and people will be tuning in to see where it goes next.

Also I would say once he does start wrestling, he needs a unique ring style, mostly brawling IMO. A psychotic weirdo character for me doesn't care about doing inside cradles or body slams. What will get this over is the right body language and image commitment in the ring, like Mankind.


----------

